

Stored Procedures are EVIL - blackvine
http://www.tonymarston.co.uk/php-mysql/stored-procedures-are-evil.html
This an old article but the guy seems to have a point.
======
gaius
_I was weaned on file systems and databases which did not have any facilities
for stored procedures and triggers, so I learned how to build applications
without them_

There are many things wrong with that article (I actually doubt that he's ever
written a stored proc on a real database) but that sentence sums it all up.
It's the same stupid argument that compilers can't generate good code, use
assembly language. Or dynamic languages are slow, stick to binaries.

Plus, "evil"? I'm watching Channel 4 News right now, they are reporting on
brutality in the Nigerian security services. So when I see some spoilt little
geek whining about having to step outside his comfort zone and learn a new
skill, I can't take it very seriously.

------
spooneybarger
I've never met the tenderfoot who has the attitude the article is based on.
Its quite the opposite, I guess its the tenderfoots using oracle and postgres
and the old dinosaurs using mysql ( or mSQL ). Silly me. I thought the kids
like the mysql and no triggers, procedures etc.

\--

This is in total conflict with the attitude of today's wet-behind-the-ears
tenderfoot greenhorn who seems to think:

Use stored procedures and triggers at every possible opportunity simply
because you can.

------
michael_dorfman
Wow, over-generalize much?

Remind me to keep an eye on the baby next time it's this guy's turn to throw
out the bathwater.

